# Cigar Biting!



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Are any of you people as hard on cigars as I am? I mouth them, soak them, bite them, and masticate on them. By the time I am done smoking one it has kinda been through the wringer.


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

I primarily hold them in my hand, but sometimes when I'm doing something I hold them in my mouth. I smoke larger ring gauge and find myself drooling if I try to clench them in my teeth. Not smooth. Instead I'll keep the cigar in front of my teeth and hold it with my lips. This prevents drooling all over the place like some large animal.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I would agree. I usually don't hold the cigar in my mouth (drooling is definitely an issue). I tend to not bite much or "harm" the cigar in any way. I don't know that it's bad for the smoke, I just tend to take it easy.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

I usually treat a cigar the way I'd like to be treated, nicely.  lol. I'm pretty gentle with my cigars generally speaking. The few times where I've gotten distracted I've ended up tearing chunks out of it and that's never much fun. I'm usually trying to see how long the ash will get before it falls, so I'm pretty careful with how I handle them.


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

I tend to treat my cigar like I treat my lady, with love and respect, savor every second we are together, and just enough of a grip so she knows she is loved and wanted. LMAO, I know I am not right. You can tell me it is ok, I already know. haha


----------



## Pitre (Jan 5, 2010)

Uh.. "Sometimes a cigar is just a cigar."


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I have a good friend who is just like you. He chews it, rolls it around in his mouth and I don't even want to think about what his tongue is doing to it as he smokes. When he's finished, it looks as though the head's been used for target practice. I must say though, he _does _enjoy his cigar!

I'm the polar opposite. While my smokes spend a fair amount of time in my mouth (no drooling problems), when I'm done, the head's pretty much intact.


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

Just imagine if your wife/girlfriend gave you the same treatment!


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

COYOTE JLR said:


> I usually treat a cigar the way I'd like to be treated, nicely.  lol.


I'd imagine some people treat their cigars pretty rough then :r

I hold it in my hand too bringin them up to my mouth to smoke. Sometimes with a smaller RG I'll hold it in my mouth.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

neocacher said:


> Are any of you people as hard on cigars as I am?


Nope... : )


----------



## Grammaton (Aug 26, 2009)

Mine may have tooth marks and they're a little squashed, but they're intact when I'm through. I don't usually drool (depends on the view) but the ends gets fairly soaked if it's a really good stick.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

hmmm...not a fan of getting that soggy head, but I have found that biting down as I get closer to the nub gives me heartier smoke while sipping. I just started doing that without even thinking. Yum


----------



## champions77 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've noticed that if I get the end wet there is a lot more tar build up there. Maybe that's just in my head. lol But I swear I notice it.

And nothing tastes worse than a tarball!!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd say I bite most of the times, but I wouldn't make it sound like I chomp on the thing and slobber all over it.


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

I usually try to set a cigar down rather than hold it in my mouth if I need my hands for some other task.

It makes smoking while working in the yard a little bit tougher, but I haven't managed to solve the drooling issue.


----------



## ACMartz (Mar 2, 2010)

NonSpecific said:


> Just imagine if your wife/girlfriend gave you the same treatment!


She does, lmao most of the time. Other times she just rolls her eyes and gives me "The Look."


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

i used to smoke in a way that the end was never even wet. and i still do with small RG smokes. but i mostly smoke 50 RG and above, and those get wet. and if im busy then i hold it with my teeth, but it never looks like its been bombed by the nazi's, you might see a little bit of teeth marks, and it might get a little damp. but thats it.


----------



## NonSpecific (Dec 12, 2009)

This thread would be HILARIOUS if it was a madlib!


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

i don't chew on my cigars when i smoke. I usually treat them fairly nicely unless i get a stubborn one that is hard to draw, that's when i start to bite at the head trying to get a good enough draw. other than that it is pretty much treated with respect.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Courtesy of UnsafeGraphics. LMAO. This is how it's done, apparently.


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

still love that pic, i laugh everytime.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

But you also cut a lil off the head and light the foot on fire....



ACMartz said:


> I tend to treat my cigar like I treat my lady, with love and respect, savor every second we are together, and just enough of a grip so she knows she is loved and wanted. LMAO, I know I am not right. You can tell me it is ok, I already know. haha


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

When I'm playing golf or doing the yard I will chew it like my dog chews his toys. Any other time and I treat it like it's made of gold. I'm sure there is something here for a psychologist to explain why I do that.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Onesies and cigars.........that picture is just wrong in more ways than one!
But still funny.
Biter......I'm definitely a biter...not a hard biter, but I like to use my teeth on occasion....I think I got it from a woman I used to date. She would leave teeth marks and finger nail scratches all over my body. And I won't say what we were doing at the time.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

To clarify my pervious answer, or to expound, rather. I do chomp on 'em, but I have extraordinary salivary control. And I spit a lot. One answer for the droolers...belly-bando! : )


----------



## Claes (Dec 19, 2008)

Tashaz said:


> Courtesy of UnsafeGraphics. LMAO. This is how it's done, apparently.


Probably my favorite baby pic of all time.

Yeah I also am pretty traditional with my cigars. I mean, I'm no Zino Davidoff, but they are usually in good shape when I'm done.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Cigary said:


> When I'm playing golf or doing the yard I will chew it like my dog chews his toys. Any other time and I treat it like it's made of gold. I'm sure there is something here for a psychologist to explain why I do that.


same here, working or play, i maul it , i like to clamp it in my teeth
until it goes out, then work the juices like a chew, then fire it back up
a little later.


----------

